# Are you a sociopath?



## Hiki (Apr 17, 2010)

Are You A Sociopath?

Hmm, my poll option isn't coming up, or I am doin' it wrong.


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

No. I am not. I think most people would think ENTJs would be prone to be sociopaths since we are power hungry, but I have a feeling that we tend to seek our power the old fashion way - through hard work, perseverance and the pursuit of knowledge. I have a high set of standards that completely defy the sociopath stereotype: honor, loyalty, truth, justice, etc.


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

1234567890

No.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

wiarumas said:


> No. I am not. I think most people would think ENTJs would be prone to be sociopaths since we are power hungry, but I have a feeling that we tend to seek our power the old fashion way - through hard work, perseverance and the pursuit of knowledge. I have a high set of standards that completely defy the sociopath stereotype: honor, loyalty, truth, justice, etc.


I would think it would be ISTP or ISFP. Only because they are both rather detached and have "their own set of rules".

But, that's not to say other types can't be serial killers.


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

My test result says: *Dude, I'm scared of you. You'd better watch out or you could become a full-blown sociopath.* 

This solidifies everything they believed about me in school and at home... HAHAHA! :crazy:


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

You are not in the slightest a sociopath. Why did you even bother taking this quiz in the first place!

I phail :frustrating:


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

You are not in the slightest a sociopath. Why did you even bother taking this quiz in the first place!

You have 6 points for 24 Questions.You are for 75 % pure!


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

3pnt1415926535897932384 said:


> You are not in the slightest a sociopath. Why did you even bother taking this quiz in the first place!
> 
> I phail :frustrating:


It's alright, maybe you're a psychopath. :tongue:


But yeah. I'm not a sociopath.


----------



## Iraneken (Aug 17, 2010)

Hiki said:


> Are You A Sociopath?
> 
> Hmm, my poll option isn't coming up, or I am doin' it wrong.


Only at the weekends...


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

*Dude, I'm scared of you. You'd better watch out or you could become a full-blown sociopath.

You have 15 points for 24 Questions.You are for 38 % pure!*

My biggest fear is finding out I have antisocial personality (but the fact I'd care if I was one kind of doesn't make me one)

As a kid, admittedly I hurt animals, I was very violent and robbed things, I was definitely a little kleptomaniac but I always got away with it (I robbed a whole week's worth of groceries when I was seven for me and my cousin's treehouse. My family even kept the pics lol) I lied about everything and I just didn't understand why that was wrong. I'm ashamed of this though, now. So how could I be? Sociopaths don't feel guilt. 

They truly scare me. They're hard to spot because they find it easy to lie and fake their feelings *shivers*.


----------



## iDane (Mar 25, 2010)

You are not in the slightest a sociopath. Why did you even bother taking this quiz in the first place!

You have 5 points for 24 Questions.You are for 79% pure!


----------



## wonderfert (Aug 17, 2010)

You are not in the slightest a sociopath. Why did you even bother taking this quiz in the first place!

You have 5 points for 24 Questions.You are for 79 % pure!


----------



## Ikari T (Nov 1, 2008)

I got 50%. I hang around people but don't talk to most of them, lol.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm 42 percent pure.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

You are not in the slightest a sociopath. Why did you even bother taking this quiz in the first place!

You have 4 points for 24 Questions.You are for 83 % pure!


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

*50%* sociopath


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

I'M AN INTJ - WHAT DO YOU EXPECT?:crazy:


----------



## RedRiley (Oct 4, 2016)

Yeah, I am apparently.


----------



## xfatalxsnipez (Dec 3, 2015)

only on a friday


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> You are totally scary! I would feel so bad for anyone who lives with you or hangs around you on a daily basis. Stay away from us!
> 
> You have 22 points for 24 Questions.You are for 8 % pure!
> 
> The average of surfers were 42 % pure.


Shit test,
I'm going home.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

narcissistic said:


> It's a shit test,
> any test from that site = shit.
> 
> Question was regarding: Self-Esteem (I believe).
> ...


I agree it's a shit test. so like if you think you seem charming to people it means you have higher self esteem or? Either way the question doesn't make sense anyway.

Could you explain why those questions in particular are contradicting though?


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

pippylongstocking said:


> Could you explain why those questions in particular are contradicting though?


1. It doesn't clarify what: big is.
What could be big for some, could be small for others.

2. This is a blind-spot question, you should not recognize this.

3. Claiming you know the difference could mean two things:
A): Delusional
B): Non-delusional
claiming you do not know the difference could mean two things:
A): Nihilism
B): Naivety

These questions require external validation.


----------



## Ride (Jun 30, 2016)

No need for this test we all know that NT's are all sociopaths


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

narcissistic said:


> 1. It doesn't clarify what: big is.
> What could be big for some, could be small for others.
> 
> 2. This is a blind-spot question, you should not recognize this.
> ...


Yeah that's basically what I thought you meant. Makes sense. I agree.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Dumbest test I have ever taken.

* *




Are You A Sociopath?

Dude, I'm scared of you. You'd better watch out or you could become a full-blown sociopath.

You have 18 points for 24 Questions.You are for 25 % pure!

The average of surfers were 42 % pure.


 Wow, so "SURFERS" have an average of 42% pure?


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Aßbiscuits said:


> *Dude, I'm scared of you. You'd better watch out or you could become a full-blown sociopath.
> 
> You have 15 points for 24 Questions.You are for 38 % pure!*
> 
> ...


 Dude, don't worry. This test was made up by an edgy 12 year old. There is no accurate online tests for antisocial personality disorder(similar to IQ tests).

If you are worried about having ASPD, then go and try and get a psychiatrist to administer you an official diagnostic.


----------



## IHateYouForEternity (Sep 2, 2017)

Clivy said:


> Dude, don't worry. This test was made up by an edgy 12 year old. There is no accurate online tests for antisocial personality disorder(similar to IQ tests).
> 
> If you are worried about having ASPD, then go and try and get a psychiatrist to administer you an official diagnostic.


Thanks, now I don't have to waste my time on that irrelevant crap.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

IHateYouForEternity said:


> Thanks, now I don't have to waste my time on that irrelevant crap.


 McDonald's lover!?
How did you get here...?


----------



## IHateYouForEternity (Sep 2, 2017)

Clivy said:


> McDonald's lover!?
> How did you get here...?


You've killed Ronald McDonald and now I am here to exterminate you.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

IHateYouForEternity said:


> Clivy said:
> 
> 
> > McDonald's lover!?
> ...


 *Pulls out gun*
*shoots you in the head and chest*

Nobody exterminate's Clivy...


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

No...it said I exhibit some sociopathic traits, but that could just be an aspect of being very reserved and introverted, and having poor executive function. I care way too much to sociopath.
However.....















I dare everyone to ask that question on their next first date.


----------



## IHateYouForEternity (Sep 2, 2017)

Clivy said:


> *Pulls out gun*
> *shoots you in the head and chest*
> 
> Nobody exterminate's Clivy...


Fool! I'm the terminator. You're going to be terminated.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

IHateYouForEternity said:


> Clivy said:
> 
> 
> > *Pulls out gun*
> ...


 You liar!


----------



## Aldys (Nov 14, 2011)

Everyone's on the spectrum of everything, so yes.


----------



## IHateYouForEternity (Sep 2, 2017)

Clivy said:


> You liar!


Would I still be a liar if I show you the future where your rotten corpse is being digested by maggots and earthworms in a wooden coffin?


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Dude, I'm scared of you. You'd better watch out or you could become a full-blown sociopath.

You have 15 points for 24 Questions.You are for 38 % pure!

The average of surfers were 42 % pure.


----------



## Sir Kanra (Jun 27, 2017)

You exhibit some sociopath behaviors. 

You have 12 points for 24 Questions.You are for 50 % pure!
The average of surfers were 42 % pure.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

75% pure


----------



## FemmeOnTheProwl (Oct 4, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Are You A Sociopath?

Dude, I'm scared of you. You'd better watch out or you could become a full-blown sociopath.

You have 13 points for 24 Questions.You are for 46 % pure!

The average of surfers were 42 % pure.

Couldve been better eh... lol


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

> You are not in the slightest a sociopath. Why did you even bother taking this quiz in the first place!
> 
> You have 5 points for 24 Questions.You are for 79 % pure!
> 
> The average of surfers were 42 % pure.


Did anyone notice that most of the members who scored sociopathic tendencies have been banned?


----------



## Ratsnake (Oct 4, 2017)

I better not be one.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

*Are You A Sociopath?*

You are not in the slightest a sociopath. Why did you even bother taking this quiz in the first place!

You have 5 points for 24 Questions.You are for 79 % pure!

The average of surfers were 42 % pure.
More Purity tests Tests?

I am not 100% pure? 



narcissistic said:


> But the majority of the questions are worded poorly:
> "Do you have a big ego?"
> "Are you a pathological liar?"
> "Do you know the difference between right and wrong?"
> These questions are contradicting.


Those are actually good questions to identify sociopathy in someone. And what's contradicting about them?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

YES
I AM SATAN BOB EVIL PANTS after all


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

50%?


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

"You exhibit some sociopathic behaviors.
You have 7 points out of 24 Questions.
You are 71% pure.
The average is 42% pure."

(Rebellious behaviors, maybe, not necessarily sociopathic.)






My Empathy Quotient is 60 which is well above average. The average for a male is 42 and for a female is 47. The lower the score, the less expressive your empathy. This isn't necessarily indicative of sociopathy. More potentially indicative of autistic or Aspie-like traits pertaining to cognitive empathy rather than moral or affective empathy. Apparently, I'm the exact opposite extreme (88% Highly Sensitive Person). That explains why people call me "emo."


----------

